# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Kā pieslēgt GPS uztvērēju pie RS232 porta?

## Vilnis

Labien!

Kā pieslēgt GPS uztvērēju ar USB pie ierīes ar RS232?

GPS izdod NMEA ziņojumus, gribu tos ierakstīt pavecā datu loggerī, kam ir tikai RS232.

----------


## next

Var saprast taa ka gps tev ar usb un kompis ar seriaalo portu.
Nu tad vajag usb hostu kas caur virknes interfeisu vadaams.
Pat ja dabaa taads eksistee, neko dumjaaku domaadams neizdomaasi, papilnam tak gpsu kas caur virknes portu straadaa.

----------


## JDat

parasti iekš GPS uztvērējiem ārā nāk TTL līmeņa seriālie dati, kurus USB to serial mikrene uztaisa par USB. Ja ir gribēšana pačakarēties, tad var noorganizēt ārēju barošanu uz 5 volti un uzlikt MAX232 mikreni...

----------


## Zalic

uz kompi vismaz var dabut specialu pareju par padsmit latiem

----------


## defs

Man tie burti neko neizsaka,bet,ja gribi instalēt atjaunojumus,tad var pa gaisu caur mobilo telefonu.Blū tuc laikam saucas.Mobilais dabū netu no gaisa.Vismaz es tā dariju ar tomtomu.

----------


## JDat

Ja es pareizi sapratu tad autors ar GPS uztvērēju saprot GPS uztvērēju (gps receiver) nevis navigācijas ierīci (tomtom vai tml). Ja tas ir tā, tad Zālītis garām aizšāva, defs vispār auzās iebrauca.  :: 
Ja nav tā, tad terminoliģija ir smalka padarīšana un problēma jāprecizē ar konkrētu aparātu piemēriem.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet lētāk un vienkāršāk būs nopirkt rs232 GPS moduli. Ja nu vienīgi tavam USB GPS ir kaut kāda neaizstājama īpašība.

----------


## Slowmo

Es ar teiktu, ka tajā uztvērējā notiek konvertācija no TTL seriālā signāla uz USB. Ja nu vienīgi tur nav kāds MCU ar iebūvētu USB portu, var mēģināt pārķert to TTL. Jauc vaļā un ieliec te bildi, kas lācītim vēderā. Tad arī būs skaidrs, vai tur kas darāms.

----------


## JDat

Hahaha, es biju pirmais!
 ::  

04.10.2010.



> parasti iekš GPS uztvērējiem ārā nāk TTL līmeņa seriālie dati, kurus USB to serial mikrene uztaisa par USB. Ja ir gribēšana pačakarēties, tad var noorganizēt ārēju barošanu uz 5 volti un uzlikt MAX232 mikreni...


 07.12.2010.



> Es ar teiktu, ka tajā uztvērējā notiek konvertācija no TTL seriālā signāla uz USB. Ja nu vienīgi tur nav kāds MCU ar iebūvētu USB portu, var mēģināt pārķert to TTL. Jauc vaļā un ieliec te bildi, kas lācītim vēderā. Tad arī būs skaidrs, vai tur kas darāms.


 Labi. Galīgi esmu sagājis sviestā.  ::

----------


## Vilnis

Sveicināti!

Reku šis būs īstais!
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... &toc=20207

Paldies visiem  :: 

Vilnis

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā!

Tas ir TAS ko vajag, ja grib pieslēgt pie MCU.

----------


## Obsis

Par analoģisku probzu un tās risinājumiem detalizēti var lasīt http://sailing-barrelboat.mozello.lv/navigacija/

----------


## Obsis

Datoram domātais krossštekeris ir izmēģināts. Neder!!!!!!! Nestrādā un nav spējīgs veikt šādu uzdevumu jo nav tam domāts. Aizmirsti!

----------

